# Dragon's Lair: Classic Arcade



## Starbeast (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Wiggum (May 30, 2011)

Lol, boy I dumped a lot of money into that game when I was a kid.


----------



## Starbeast (May 30, 2011)

Same here, I did finally beat the game and saved the princess only once. However it must have cost me around $25 in quarters to do so (not in one day).


----------



## Moony (May 31, 2011)

I never played the arcade version but I did pick up the xbox version a while back.The game play is a bit annoying but the overall look of the game is pretty good.I do remember watching it on tv a long time ago when I was little.


----------



## L D Warne (Jun 3, 2011)

I could never get the hang of Dragon's Lair, but I did manage to finish it's sister title, Space Ace. 

I remember first seeing these two in the Blackpool arcades and thinking I'd have to give it a go.

Great times!


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 3, 2011)

L D Warne said:


> I could never get the hang of Dragon's Lair, but I did manage to finish it's sister title, Space Ace.


 

Space Ace, oh man, I couldn't make it past one minute of gameplay, I kept losing. After the sixth try I gave up on it completely.


----------

